# Spare Wheel Carrier - Where to buy from please?



## carol (May 9, 2005)

As many may recall, the new Rapido 7090 did not have a spare (like a lot of new motorhomes these days). 

We ordered one to be delivered with the new motorhome, and it arrived the morning we left and was 'thrown' in the half garage....

Whilst away, we did see a Rapido who had had fitted quite a nice looking rear wheel carrier (sort of stainless steel it looked from the distance) but he was driving passed, so we couldn't ask...

So my question,:

1 Any ideas where I could get one
2 How would I find out if it was possible, and how, to fit one to the rear of the motorhome (no rear windows or other fitments).

Many thanks for advice/links

Carol


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Carol,

Like you, our Cheyenne 840D came without a spare wheel and we insisted one was supplied as part of the deal. Ours was fitted in the rear locker using a clamp that holds it securely to the side of the locker.We did ask if it could be attached to the back (like on the Chieftain) but it wasn't possible so this was the best solution.

Barrie


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

That's a poor show Rapido just leaving it unfixed in the garage. I two had too order a spare wheel for my Carthago, it was supplied in a frame under the van in line with the rear wheels so if I get a flat god alone knows how I'll access it.
What I am going to do is get a metal plate drill fixing holes in it so it can be screwed to the inside of the garage. Then 4 large bolt hole in the plate to accept suitable lengths of studding which can be bolted to the plate prior to fixing to the garage wall, then the wheel can be bolted to this.

Wobby


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Hi Carol;

Try google ---spare wheel bracket------ lots of results

Wobby


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Wobby will do, so far I have been told to try coachbuilders....

Barrie for the record it wasn't Rapido who put it in the back it was the dealers....

Unfortunately ours wont go upright in the van against the rear wall, as it is a 16" tyre and too high, so it stands down in the well (presumably for bikes or scooters) and we have used one of those racket things to fix it....

Carol


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Hi Carol

Try this site www.trailertek.com/acatalog/Body_Fittings.html
wobby


----------



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

Took my spare from underneath to the bike carrier fitted to rear and its also useful for carrying levellers and portapath [10 m]. Fiamma carriers are easyfit and available, but remember to chain the wheel to the frame of the carrier.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Wobby thank you, but not sure any of those would be of any use on the rear panel.... as to dikyenfo...we don't have a bike rack....

Carol


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

A very old thread but this was the solution
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-139103-rapido.html+spare+wheel+carrier


----------

